# FR: il (me) semble que / il paraît que + mode



## coslareine

Hi,
 I've forgotten something and it's bothering me a bit- I know that of the two phrases "il semble" and "il me semble" one of them takes subjunctive and the other is indicative. But I forget which goes with which. I'd appreciate it if someone could remind me of the order. 

Bonjour a tous,
 J'ai oublie qqch en ce qui concerne les phrases "il semble que" et "il me semble que", et ca me derange un peu. Je sais qu'on est oblige d'employer le subjonctif avec une de ces phrases et l'indicatif avec l'autre, mais j'oublie laquelle. Je vous remercie de me rappeler l'ordre.

Merci!
 Coslareine

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Dothy

"il semble" + subjonctif

"il me semble" + indicatif

I think.

Cheers,
D.


----------



## ddaga4

does the phrase il semble que take the subjonctive ?


----------



## Whodunit

Interesting question. But in such difficult situations (where the dictionary suggestes both the subjunctive and the indicative), natives usually use the superior indicative. According to Google:

Résultats *1* - *10* sur un total d'environ *32 700* pour *"il me semble qu'il est"*. (*0,16* secondes)
Résultats *1* - *10* sur un total d'environ *452* pour *"il me semble qu'il soit"*. (*0,14* secondes)


----------



## Starcreator

Il semble = subjonctif
Il me semble = indicatif


----------



## Aupick

I've always been taught that 
_il semble que_ is used with the subjunctive
but
_il me semble que_ is used with the indicative

From experience, this seems to fit what people say. Presumably the subjunctive isn't necessary with 'me' because the 'me' turns it into a subjective position anyway, which already qualifies the statement that follows.


----------



## Whodunit

Okay, but what about a question with another person then? Example:

"Il te semble que c'est/ce soit ...?"


----------



## timpeac

I was taught the same as Star and Aupick. As to your question, I think it would take the indicative because we are reporting what was said, and someone has said "il me semble que tu as raison" so we say "il te/lui etc semble que tu as raison".


----------



## Anne345

Après "il semble que", le verbe se met généralement au subjonctif, mais tout dépend du degré de certitude... 
Si "il semble que" signifie "il est certain que", le verbe se met alors à l'indicatif.  

ex. :_ Il semble qu'elles se soient laissé faire dans cette affaire _(= on le croit sans en être sûr). 
_Il semble qu'il est arrivé hier par le train de 10 heures_. (c'est sûr) 

Le présence ou non d'un pronom (me, te...) n'a aucune importance.


----------



## Starcreator

Ça c'est bien dit. Normallement, le choix depend de la situation. Le degré de certitude fait toujours la différence.


----------



## Gil

Anne345 said:
			
		

> Après "il semble que", le verbe se met généralement au subjonctif, mais tout dépend du degré de certitude...


D'accord.  Et on peut même utiliser le conditionnel, comme dans:
Il semble que l'on consommerait plus d'essence si les prix baissaient.


----------



## zonbette

La présence du pronom réflexif ne diminuerait-elle pas le degré d'incertitude? Lorsque l'on parle en son propre nom, on est plus ou moins sur de ce qu'on avance; d'où l'emploi de l'indicatif.

Il me semble fatigué (il me semble qu'il est fatigué)
Il semble qu'il soit fatigué (d'après ce qui se dit)


----------



## sammypants

Je dirais le contraire. 

"Il me semble" a un sens plus subjectif, alors je crois qu'on utilise le subjonctif en ce cas. Mais... je ne suis pas sûre.


----------



## la_cavalière

Dothy said:
			
		

> "il semble" + subjonctif
> "il me semble" + indicatif


Je suis d'accord.

From: Language Tools


> D. Il semble que les chiens soient plus doux que les chats.
> (Il semble que is followed by subjunctive.)
> BUT:
> Il me semble que les chiens sont plus doux que les chats.
> (Il me semble que is judged to be an assertion, and is followed by the indicative.)


----------



## Bastoune

sammypants said:
			
		

> Je dirais le contraire.
> 
> "Il me semble" a un sens plus subjectif, alors je crois qu'on utilise le subjonctif en ce cas. Mais... je ne suis pas sûre.



Non.  "Il me semble" ne prend jamais le subjonctif.

"Il semble" peut prendre ou le subjonctif ou l'indicatif, selon le contexte.

Si un doute est exprime' dans le contexte, ou quelque chose qu'on ne peut pas prouver, on emploie le subjonctif:

*Il semble que l'école ne produise pas d'élèves intelligents.*
_It seems that the school isn't producing intelligent students._

*Il semble qu'elle a fini de travailler.*
_It seems that she has finished working._

La plupart du temps, "il semble que" devrait prendre le subjonctif mais pas mal de francophones ignorent cette règle grammaticale et emploient l'indicatif.  Mais ils font erreur!!!


----------



## Bails86

Hi,

I'm having trouble deciding whether or not to put a verb in the subjunctive and what tense it should be.  Here it is: Il me semblait qu'il ___ heureux.  Would it be "soit"? Or is there an imperfect form of the subjunctive?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Spontanément, j'écrirais: "Il me semblait qu'il était heureux." Mais je sais que beaucoup de français se trompent en la matière, moi compris.


----------



## Lezert

Je dirais comme Frogg, pas de subjonctif
Il me semblait qu'il était heureux
Par contre, je dirais
Je voudrais qu'il soit heureux

peut-être à cause du temps du premier verbe? ( semblait : imparfait, voudrais: conditionnel)
Des spécialiste de grammaire vont se faire un plaisir de vous répondre


----------



## francais_espanol

I was taught that:

1) « Il me semble » almost has the same meaning as « je pense » or « je crois ». Both « croire » and « penser » are followed by the indicative form of the verb, so « il me semble » would too. 

2) However, I was also taught that « il semble que » is followed by the subjunctive because it expresses doubt and uncertainty. 

Which sounds better to the francophones:

« Il semblait qu'il soit heureux » ou
« Il semblait qu'il était heureux » ?


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

It all comes down to the tense of "sembler":

Il semble qu'il soit heureux
Il semblait qu'il était heureux (I have a doubt now, it might be: "Il semblait qu'il fût heureux". But it's not used in everyday french).
Il semblerait qu'il soit heureux

I realy need to get back to my grammatical courses.


----------



## francais_espanol

Mais, on dirait « je voulais qu'il soit heureux » n'est-ce pas? (vouloir à l'imparfait). Pourquoi est-ce qu'on emploierait l'indicatif du verbe dans le cas du « il semblait que » (sembler à l'imparfait). Est-ce une question de sens du mot?


----------



## Gil

francais_espanol said:


> « Il semblait qu'il soit heureux » ou
> « Il semblait qu'il était heureux » ?



Le Multidictionnaire semble plutôt d'accord avec toi:
1. * Il me semble + infinitif* _Il me semble avoir entendu cela_
2.  *Il semble que + indicatif ou conditionnel * (Il est évident que)  _Il semble qu'il fera beau demain.  Il semble que les ventes augmenteraient si les prix étaient plus bas._
3.  *Il semble que + subjonctif * (Il apparaît)  _Il semble que l'entreprise soit en difficulté._

Selon le degré de certitude, le verbe se construit à l'indicatif, au conditionnel ou au subjonctif.

Le Multidictionnaire ne mentionne pas la possibilité *Il me semble que + indicatif ou subjonctif*, mais selon Joseph Hanse,
Après *Il me (te, lui, etc.) semble *pris affirmativement, on emploie l'indicatif. 
Le conditionnel peut s'employer pour marquer un fait éventuel.  Ex  _Il me semble qu'il ne devrait pas...._
Le subjonctif est rare et n'est pas à conseiller.


----------



## fluffkin

But does 'il *me* semble que' work in the same way as 'il semble que'?

I'm unsure as to whether I need to use the subjunctive after 'il me semble que...'


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Le subjonctif est le temps du doute :

"Il semble que" (forme impersonnelle) + subjonctif              (avis général -> doute)
"Il me semble que "+ indicatif           ( c'est mon avis -> pas de doute)
"Il ne me semble pas que" + subjonctif                (mon avis n'est pas sûr -> doute)
Hope it helps!


----------



## Conchúr

Bonsoir à tous,

Aujourd'hui, je passais un examen et j'ai vu cette phrase:

*Il semble qu'ils étaient habitués* *à recevoir des jeunes personnes comme moi chaque année*.

Pour quoi est-ce qu'on a dit "étaient" au lieu de dire "soient" (il semble qu'ils soient habitués....) […] ? 

Merci d'avance,

Conor


----------



## Mezzofanti

I'm not a native speaker, but I see from Glanville Price that 





> verbs like _sembler_, _paraître_, are followed by the indicative or the subjunctive depending on the degree of certainty or doubt it is intended to convey, e.g. _il semble qu'ils sont malades_...


----------



## iftheworld

Impersonal verbal expressions bringing about the subjunctive deal with possibility, il est + adjective, doubt, necessity.. and opinion in which case would be il semble que + subjunctive and il suffit or il est temps que... will bring out the subjunctive in the object clause(which is after the que). yet when making a general statement with the impersonal expressions instead of talking about a specific person(s) then you will use the infinitive instead of the subjunctive.


----------



## erdavies

Bonjour à tous le monde!

Je suis en train d'ecrire une dissertation qui s'agit les mesures que l'état français utilise pour reduire la pollution dans les villes. 

Je veux dire 'it seems (to me) that it (talking about one of the measures) has been accepted by the people, or the citizens'. Je trouve difficile à utiliser le subjonctif,  mais je l'ai essayé - 

Il me semble qu'il ait été accepté par les gens

Est-ce que c'est vrai? Merci beaucoup à l'avance!


----------



## Parbr1

Hi there
I would say something like "Il me semble que la population accèpte/ les habitants  accèptent ces mesures/ceci".
English uses the passive voice much more frequently than French.  Its better to construct your sentences in an active voice which would limit the complications of using the subjunctive voice.

Hi again
I just noticed that you said l'état française & it should be l'état français (masculine)...
Hope I've managed to help you


----------



## Vianney

Il me semble que la mesure a été acceptée par la population.
Il me semble que la mesure est acceptée par la population.


----------



## salallyb

do phrases like 'il semble que' or  'il parait que' need the subjunctive?
il semble que cette opinion est...
il parait que dans les villes c'est...
any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## francais_espanol

Attendons la confirmation des francophones, mais moi, je dirais:
il semble que cette opinion _soit (subjonctif)_
Il paraît que les villes _sont (indicatif)_


----------



## Maître Capello

These two expressions don't mean quite the same thing and typically don't use the same mode either. _Il semble que_ is usually followed by the subjunctive whereas _il paraît que_ is almost always followed by the indicative. Regarding the meaning, _il semble que_ would be translated as _it seems like_ but _il paraît que_ means _I've heard/read that_.

_Il semble que cette opinion *soit* la meilleure._ = It seems like this opinion is the best one.
_Il paraît que dans les villes il y *a* trop de pigeons._ = I've heard that there are too many pigeons in the cities.

However, please note that they do mean the same thing if the subject is *personal*: _Elle semble vouloir lui nuire = Elle paraît vouloir lui nuire._


----------



## helencas

Hello,

note:

il me semble que + indicative
il semble que + subjunctive

always handy.


----------



## Ciel Noir

Hello! I have a question about the use of the subjunctive. I want to say "It seems to me that the English (education) system is flawed and the French system has its problems, too." I've written "Il me semble que le système anglais ait ses problèmes et le système français a les siens, aussi." 

Does the underlined "a" become a subjunctive, too, or does the subjunctive effect of "Il me semble" end after the end of the first clause? Quite confusing!!

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Maître Capello

After _il me semble que_, you should typically use the *indicative*. Anyway, regardless of the appropriate mode, note that it should be the same in the two coordinated phrases as they are part of the same subordinate clause.

_Il me semble *que* le système anglais *a* ses problèmes et [il me semble] *que* le système français *a* les siens aussi.
Je crains *que* le système anglais *ait* ses problèmes et [je crains] *que* le système français *ait* les siens aussi._

But:

_Il me semble *que* le système anglais *a* ses problèmes, *mais* le système français *a* les siens aussi.
Je crains *que* le système anglais *ait* ses problèmes, *mais* le système français *a* les siens aussi._

In the last two examples, _le système français_, etc. isn't subordinated to _il me semble_ or _je crains_.


----------



## Ciel Noir

Thank you for your brilliant explanation! I thought that "sembler que" needed the subjunctive after it, though? Wouldn't it be "Il me semble que le système anglais ait..."?


----------



## Maître Capello

Depending on the confidence level, it is possible to use either mode after _il semble que_. With the indicative you think the subordinate clause is likely; with the subjunctive you think it is uncertain or you reserve judgement. On the other hand, the subjunctive would be quite unusual after _il *me* semble que_.


----------



## ascoltate

so here's the rule I learned in school:
"Il me/te/nous semble que" + indicative
"Il paraît que" + indicative

"Il semble que" + subjunctive

I'm not sure why this would be, but it does seem to be the pattern that you _usually_ see in writing...


----------



## Maître Capello

I agree with the above “rule,” except that _il semble que_ may also be followed by the indicative in some contexts.


----------



## sensa

Have I correctly used the subjunctive here?

Il semble qu’ Alex voulût se dépêtrer de Tim parce qu’ ils ne s’entendaient pas bien.

It seems that Alex wanted to free himself of Tim because they didn't get along well.

merci


----------



## doinel

hello,
c'est bon je dirais aussi "il semble qu'il_ ait voulu _se débarrasser de Tim.
La situation est présente Verbe sembler au présent de l'indicatif.
Sinon,
Se dépêtrer fonctionne mal avec une personne
Se dépêtrer d'une situation...


----------



## tramtramno

If I understand correctly:
"(*today*) it seems that (*in the past*) Alex wanted to free himself of Tim because they didn't get along well"
In this case I would write:
"Il semble qu’Alex *ait voulu* se débarrasser de Tim parce qu’ ils ne s’entend*aient* pas bien"

The one with "voulût" seems incorrect to me (utilisation du présent de l'indicatif et de l'imparfait du sujonctif dans une même phrase...)

NB: "to free himeslf of" -> "se débarrasser de"


----------



## Dr.Dan

I see this problem a lot; de toute manière :


> "il semble" + subjonctif
> 
> "il me semble" + indicatif


C'est ce que tous les textes de grammaire avec lesquels j'enseigne disent.  Toujours est-il que vous trouverez des gens qui pensent le contraire.  Malheureusement pour eux, voilà la règle.


----------



## Vichenzo

"Il me semble" + v. indicatif / "Il me semble" + v. subjonctif => Il me semble l'avoir déjà vu / Il me semble que je l'aie déjà vu. 

Il semble + v. indicatif => Il semble faire son grand.


----------



## itka

> "il semble" + subjonctif
> "il me semble" + indicatif


Dothy (et quelques autres) ont raison.

_*Il semble* que cette question *soit* bien difficile.
*Il me semble* que cette question *est* bien difficile.
_
Vichenzo, je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous :


> Il me semble que je l'aie déjà vu.


Il faut ici un indicatif : _il me semble que je l'ai déjà vu.

_On peut bien sûr éviter le problème en employant l'infinitif, lorsque le sujet du second verbe est la même personne que le complément de "il semble" :
_Il me semble que je l'ai déjà vu ---> Il me semble l'avoir déjà vu.
Il nous semble que nous avons le temps ---> il nous semble avoir le temps_.



> Il semble + v. indicatif => Il semble faire son grand.


Je ne comprends pas votre exemple. Il semble que vous ayez confondu infinitif et indicatif... et il me semble aussi que cette phrase n'a pas vraiment de sens...


----------



## Chibron

Effectivement, le subjonctif après "il me semble que" dans la phrase de Vichenzo n'est pas justifié.

Quant à l'exemple "il semble faire son grand", il est correct en langage parlé, je dirais. Normalement, on dirait plutôt "jouer au grand", "faire le malin" (= to show off)


----------



## wannabequebecois

When a clause usually calls for the use of the subjunctive tense, but the sentence is in the past, what is considered better when talking?  The subjuctive present/past or the imparfait/plus-que-parfait.

Take the sentence:

Il semblait que Sophie ait réglé tous ses problèmes car elle n'en parlait plus.
Il semblait que Sophie avait réglé tous ses problèmes car elle n'en parlait plus.

As far as I know, the subjunctive fits in the sentence above, as the sentence still expresses doubt, so I used the subjunctive, but my grammar book has the p-q-p.  In this case there is no confusion about using the imparfait.  From the previous threads which discussed this it would appear that indicative tenses are heavily used in speech to replace the subjunctive past tenses, so would I be better to use the indicative tenses or stick to using the subjunctive?


----------



## jann

There are a number of factors that converge in this example sentence. 

1. Some expressions absolutely require the subjunctive, and others absolutlely require the indicative... and then there are some expressions that fall into a bit of a grey area in between, allowing either mood, but tending towards one or the other depending on context, etc.  I suspect that _il semblait que_, while often triggering the subjunctive, is somewhat in the grey area.

2. As you say, a tense with pluperfect value would be logical here, in terms of tense sequencing.  The pluperfect subjunctive exists, but it's literary.  You can read it a novel, but you won't use it aloud in everyday speech... and you won't learn it in a grammar book intended for students who are studying French as a second language at a basic or intermediate level.

3. I'm not convinced that it's accurate to say that non-present subjunctive tenses in general are often replaced by the indicative in speech.  It is sometimes the case... but they may also sometimes be replaced by a present subjunctive, and the imperfect subjunctive replaced by the simple past subjunctive, etc.   In speech, the sentence may be reformulated to avoid need for the subjunctive.  However, the sequencing of past tenses here is essential to the meaning of this sentence...

Putting all the factors together, it seems to me no great surprise that your grammar book just used the pluperfect indicative. 

_Il semblait que Sophie eût reglé ses problèmes, car elle n'en parlait plus. _[pluperfect subjunctive] 
=  It seemed that Sophie had taken care of her problems, because she no longer spoke of them.

vs.

_Il semble que Sophie ait réglé ses problèmes, car elle n'en parle plus. _[past subjunctive]
_= _It seems that Sophie took care/has taken care of her problems...

_On aurait dit que / __je croyais que Sophie avait réglé ses problèmes car elle n'en parlait plus._ [pluperfect indicative]
= You would have thought that / I believed that Sophie had taken care of...

I'd be interested to hear what the natives think.  Is _il semblait que + indicatif_ odd to the ear?  Would the combination _il semblait que + passé du subjonctif_ be an obvious error of tense sequencing, or would it slip by unnoticed?


----------



## Fred_C

I completely agree with you, Jann.


----------



## itka

jann said:


> I'd be interested to hear what the natives think. Is _il semblait que + indicatif_ odd to the ear?


To my mind, "il semblait que + indicatif" is no odd at all.
I think I would use it in the sentence wannabequebecois gave, even if I'd probably prefer _"il *me *semblait" :
"Il semblait que Sophie avait réglé tous ses problèmes car elle n'en parlait plus."_


----------



## Nicomon

Hello,

I agree with itka.  Including adding « *me* ».

I would never, ever say - and very rarely, if ever, write:  _Il semblait que Sophie eût réglé ses problèmes. _ 
And I wouldn't bet my last looney that this is what Canadian Government examiners want to hear. Then again, I could be wrong. 

In a day to day conversation, however, I wouldn't even say _il semblait que_.  What would I say instead ? Simply: _Sophie semblait avoir réglé tous ses problèmes_...

But I assume the exercise is with _il semblait que_.


----------



## Jossyboy45

Hi there,

Could somebody tell me whether 'il me semble que' is followed by the subjunctive or not?

I want to say:
<<Il me semble que l'entreprise est/soit bien placée à réussir.>>

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thbruxelles

no subjunctive here, just present.


----------



## b94b

il me semble que l'entreprise est bien placée pour réussir.
That would be the correct sentence i guess.

C'est une bonne question sinon je n'arrive pas totalement à y répondre.


----------



## geostan

Il semble que + subjunctive
Il me/lui,etc. semble que + indicative
Il ne (me) semble pas que + subjunctive
(Vous) semble-t-il que + subjunctive


----------



## no_cre0

The reasoning that I was given as to why "il me semble que" takes the indicative is that it signifies that for at least the person who is speaking, there is no doubt about the veracity of the statement. It still may not be true, but for that particular person it is. So I could say "il me semble que le ciel est vert" but "Est-ce qu'il te semble que le ciel soit vert"? For me, the sky is green so it is indicative. However, another persons perception may be different so there is doubt.


----------



## Adrielle

Il paraît que la situation est/soit assez grave.

Est-ce qu'il me faut l'indicatif ou le subjonctif ici?

Merci!


----------



## Donaldos

_Il paraît que la situation *est* assez grave._


----------



## telletubby

Can anyone explain when _il paraît que _takes the subjunctive and when not. _Il me paraît qu'il puisse venir _seems correct but so does _Il paraît qu'il va venir_


----------



## janpol

il paraît qu'il va venir = on dit qu'il va venir. Une rumeur/un bruit court : il va venir.


----------



## Joannes

telletubby said:


> Can anyone explain when _il paraît que _takes the subjunctive and when not.


*Il paraît que ...* takes indicative mood as long as it is in the positive. *Il ne paraît pas que* is followed by a subjunctive form.

(Note that you can say more or less the same thing by either having the negation in the main clause or the subordinate. In the first case you would have a subjunctive, in the second case you wouldn't. For example: *il ne paraît* *pas* *qu'il vienne* vs. *il paraît qu'il ne vient pas*)


----------



## telletubby

So thinking about it my first example is in fact wrong _Il me paraît qu'il puisse venir _because it's not negative?


----------



## geostan

telletubby said:


> So thinking about it my first example is in fact wrong _Il me paraît qu'il puisse venir _because it's not negative?



Yes.  

Il (me) paraît que... indicative
(Te) paraît-il que... subjunctive
Il ne (me) paraît pas que... subjunctive
Ne te paraît-il pas que... indicative

are the standard forms, although in the case of the simple interrogative, there is undoubtedly some leeway.

On the other hand,
_
Il semble que_ normally takes the subjunctive
_Il me semble que_ follows the paradigm for _paraître._


----------



## janpol

juste pour compliquer un peu plus les choses : je vois qu'il est question de l'indicatif, du subjonctif mais jamais du conditionnel, et pourtant...


----------



## geostan

Bien sûr, le conditionnel est possible aussi, le cas échéant.


----------



## Chimel

So, I'll have my try too ! 

a) you have the idiomatic expression _il paraît que_ (without a pronoun: not _il me/te... paraît que - _it cannot be used in the negative form either and hardly in the past)

This is very common in French to express something you've heard but you are not quite sure of. It can be followed by any tense in the indicative (or even the "conditionnel", as Janpol points out), according to what you want to say
F.i. in this WR dictionary: _il paraît qu'il a menti_ is (rightly) translated by _apparently he lied_

b) then you have the verb _paraître que_ meaning to _seem that _and which can be used with a pronoun_: il me paraît que = it seems to me that_
*But* I'd like to point out that this meaning of _paraître_ is not so common in everyday speech (perhaps to avoid the confusion with the other use odf the verb). The normal verb for _to seem_ is _sembler:
Il me semble que tu as grossi _is much more common than _il me paraît que tu as grossi_

Your example _il me paraît qu'il puisse venir_ is correct but quite "artificial French" to me.

c) Now, your problems are not solved, though, because _il semble que_ can also be followed by an indicative or a subjunctive, according to the use but also depending on the language level.

Please refer to the explanations above or to other threads on this subject. 

But to me, this is a non-compulsory use of the subjunctive. _Il ne me semble pas qu'il *soit* déjà arrivé_ is better and "higher" French, but feel free to say, certainly in an informal context _Il ne me semble pas qu'il *est *déjà arrivé._


----------



## Chimel

Just to avoid a possible misunderstanding in my previous explanation: _paraître_ *IS* quite usual in the meaning of _to seem_ but not in the construction _il me/te... paraît que _(which was your initial question).

For instance:
_- Il paraît plus vieux que son âge_ is quite usual (certainly as frequent as _Il semble plus vieux que son âge_)

_- Il me paraît être le principal responsable de cet échec_: also OK (with pronoun but followed by infinitive), equivalent to _il me semble être._

What you don't hear very often, I think, is:
_- Il me paraît que tu as grossi
- Il ne me paraît pas qu'il puisse réussir_
where _sembler_ is far more natural.


----------



## telletubby

Alles klar, so - admittedly straying from my original question, I agree about _il me paraît que v il me semble que, _so would _il me semble _also take the indicative unless, like your example, it's negative?


----------



## itka

> so would _il me semble _also take the indicative unless, like your example, it's negative?


il me semble + indicative: _il me semble qu'il est fatigué._
il ne me semble pas + subjunctive: _il ne me semble pas qu'il puisse venir_
(seldom expressed that way, we'd rather say: _il me semble qu'il ne pourra pas venir_)

But, you could meet it as well sometimes with indicative, in colloquial speaches: _il ne me semble pas qu'il pourra venir._


----------



## marcop_fr

Chimel said:


> c) Now, your problems are not solved, though, because _il semble que_ can also be followed by an indicative or a subjunctive, according to the use but also depending on the language level.


 
Bonsoir à tous/toutes,

Ma question est justement à propos de l'emploi d’un mode verbal différent du subjonctive après « il semble que ». Je vous propose, donc, la phrase suivante:
_… j'ai eu pas mal d’ennuis. Mais, heureusement, il semble que je viens d’en sortir. _
Est-ce qu’elle est correcte ?

Merci d’avance,
marcop


----------



## janpol

j'ai une préférence pour "viens" (et si l'on ajoute "me", le doute n'est plus permis : _il me semble que je viens d’en sortir.)_


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis d'accord avec Janpol, et j'ajouterais ce « _me_ ». 

Ou alors :_ je crois bien que je viens d'en sortir / j'ai l'impression d'en être (enfin) sorti. _


----------



## putakli

Littré :





> C'est l'idée que l'écrivain a dans son esprit qui, en pareil cas, décide s'il faut mettre l'indicatif ou le subjonctif. Il semble est plus certain avec l'indicatif, plus douteux avec le subjonctif.  Quand la phrase est négative ou interrogative, il faut toujours le subjonctif. Il ne semble pas qu'il ait fait une faute.


----------



## rockcracker

Mais dans Le Petite Prince j'ai vu "Il me semblait même qu'il n'y *eût* rien de plus fragile sur la Terre" et pas mal d'autres comme ça utilisant "eût".


----------



## Maître Capello

Si l'indicatif est le mode normal après _il me semble que_, le subjonctif est également possible, mais plutôt rare et désuet de nos jours.

Voici ce que Littré en disait :


> Il me semble, il vous semble, etc. que, je crois, vous croyez, etc. que.
> 
> _Il me semblait que, quand vous seriez revenues, je serais bien trois ou quatre mois sans vous voir et sans en mourir._ [Voiture, _Lettres_]​
> Dans cet emploi on met, comme on voit, le verbe suivant à l'indicatif. Cependant on trouve aussi le subjonctif.
> 
> _Il nous sembla que nous fussions seuls au monde._ [Montesquieu, _Lettres persanes_]​
> Employé avec une négation ou une interrogation, il faut le subjonctif. _Il ne me semble pas qu'on puisse penser différemment.
> _
> _Eh quoi ! te semble-t-il que la triste Éryphile Doive être de leur joie un témoin si tranquille ?_ [Racine, _Iphigénie en Aulide_]​


----------



## patyl

Hi,

I read this poem Les séparés by Marceline Desbordes-Valmore (which has been given a beautiful melody in modern days by Julien Clerc).  The tense used in a few of its verses has been bothering me:

_Il semble que ta voix les répand sur mon coeur ;
Que je les vois brûler à travers ton sourire ;
Il semble qu'un baiser les empreint sur mon coeur.
_
After "Il semble que", I thought what follows should be subjonctif.  I checked several websites and they were all consistent in the use of the present tense.  Is there something special going on here?  Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Maître Capello

As mentioned a few times in this thread, _il semble que_ is *usually* followed by the subjunctive but it can also be the indicative like in your example.


----------



## UBJ43X

The 1989 Larousse _Lexis_ Dictionary under SEMBLER says "Après _il (me, te, _etc._) semble que,_ le verbe qui suit se met à l'indicatif (rarement au subjonctif) ou au conditionnel quand la proposition principale [main clause] est affirmative et qu'elle exprime une idée de certitude; dans le cas contraire, et quand la proposition principale est négative ou interrogative, on emploie le subjonctif: _Il semble qu'il fait plus chaud aujourd'hui qu'hier.  Il semble qu'il vaudrait mieux changer de method. Il semble que la chose soit facile. Il ne me semble pas qu'on puisse agir autrement."_


----------



## Icetrance

L'emploi du subjonctif après "il paraît que..." ne choquera vraiment pas l'oreille, compte tenu du fait qu'il y ait des natifs qui le disent de temps en temps.

Exemple: _Il paraît que ça soit .... quoi que ça soit (mdr).... _Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire qu'on parle tellement d'une erreur ici, non?


----------



## Maître Capello

Icetrance said:


> L'emploi du subjonctif après "il paraît que..." ne choquera vraiment pas l'oreille…


J'ai bien peur que si !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Maître Capello said:


> As mentioned a few times in this thread, _il semble que_ is *usually* followed by the subjunctive but it can also be the indicative like in your example.



Selon le degré de la certitude / l'incertitude ?


----------



## olivier68

Exactement !

Exemple : "Il y a des grèves de transport, mais il semble que tu XXX prendre un train demain"

---> possibilité acquise ou probabilité extrêmement forte : indicatif, présent (_peux_) ou futur (_pourras_)
---> existence d'une probabilité : subjonctif, présent (_puisses_) ou *****futur (_pourrais_)

[***** : WARNING !!! *il n'y a pas de "subjonctif futur" en français, donc, ici, on le remplacera par un conditionnel présent*]


----------



## Maître Capello

En français, on emploie en fait le *subjonctif présent* en guise de « subjonctif futur », et non le conditionnel présent.

Je ne dis toutefois pas que ce dernier mode serait totalement impossible dans l'exemple d'Olivier, mais c'est normalement le subjonctif qu'il convient d'employer s'il y a une incertitude.


----------



## olivier68

Il ne faut surtout pas prendre ma réponse comme une règle absolue. Il est des cas où le conditionnel peut se substituer, mais dans la pratique ce sera surtout le subjonctif présent qui sera utilisé. C'est vraiment à voir au cas par cas.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Mais on touche là un autre point qui m'intrigue toujours. Du moment où le subjonctif suffit à marquer l'incertitude, pourquoi, dans certains cas, on emploie le conditionnel ?


----------



## olivier68

Bonjour,
Certains verbes ou tournures imposent une proposition complétive au subjonctif. Et dans certains cas, la logique (ou le sens) impliquerait un ***"subjonctif futur". Mais ce temps n'existe pas en français (l'histoire de l'expression du "futur" est une chose assez fascinante, d'ailleurs). Donc, on le remplace le plus souvent par un subjonctif présent, parfois par un conditionnel présent. Mais c'est vraiment à voir au cas par cas : comme le souligne Me Capello, l'utilisation d'un conditionnel reste beaucoup moins fréquente. Il est difficile d'énoncer une règle : éventuellement, envoyez-nous quelques exemples et on vérifiera si cette possibilité est ouverte.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Pour ma part, je vois assez souvent un conditionnel dans une construction qui implique le subjonctif. Mais oui, vous avez raison, voyons au cas par cas. Merci de votre proposition !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Rebonjour,

Je me demande alors si "il me semblerait que" nécessite un subjonctif ?


----------



## Bezoard

Non, il ne le nécessite pas, mais il peut éventuellement s'en accommoder.
Cela dit, "il me semblerait que" n'est pas si fréquent que "il me semble".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Donc "il me semblerait que" suit le même logique que "il me semble que" ?


----------



## Bezoard

Il me semble… que oui !


----------

